# Veneto: Varda Che Te Sbrego



## Slater

At least that's the way it appears. It's the inscription on an old military insignia. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## systema encephale

Where did you see it? This is not "pure" Italian, thus the meaning may depend on the area it comes from.
My attempt:

_Guarda che ti ??rompo??_

Did you see it in Veneto?


----------



## Slater

This is on an online military insignia site (can't post the link as I'm not allowed to yet). There's others such as "Ocio che te copo" also.

This is from an emblem that was used in the 1940's. It depicts a black cat in a triangular outline, with the lettering described.


----------



## systema encephale

Slater said:
			
		

> "Ocio che te copo"


I'd say this one means

_Occhio che ti accoppo
Watch out, I'll kill you
_


----------



## Slater

Thanks for the help. So I take it that these are not "proper" Italian spellings?


----------



## systema encephale

Slater said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help. So I take it that these are not "proper" Italian spellings?


Exactly. It must be some dialectal form from some Italian region (I think from Veneto, but I'm not sure).


----------



## b2b

systema encephale said:
			
		

> Exactly. It must be some dialectal form from some Italian region (I think from Veneto, but I'm not sure).



Yes, it's veneto dialect 
( Veneto is the region where there is Venice).

Ciao


----------



## Juri

"Sbregar" is a verb meaning to tear up, to rip up
Still well known and popular is the venetian expression:"Ostrega, che sbrego!" =Oyster, what a tear!(perhaps in one's trousers), or a astonished comment to many facts 
"Ve invito a pranzo!Ostrega, che sbrego!"


----------



## FedericoA

I correct the origin of this sentence: it is written in the dialect from Piedmont. It may be the same as it could have been said in Veneto but it's from Piedmont. The sentence was written on the fighters of the 162nd squadron of the 161st Group where my grandfather served as a pilot for a while in 1940. I'm sure it was from the piedmontese dialect because most of the people in that squadron was from that region.
It was ment as a warning: 'Pay attention or I'll scratch you'
The symbol was a black hissing cat with the right paw lifted to show the claws.


----------



## london calling

Fascinating! A typical cat thing. If my cats could speak I'm sure they'd say something like this when provoked (especially by next door's dog):

_Careful, or I'll scratch your eyes out/ I 'll dig my claws into you/I'll rip you to pieces!_

I suppose a rather loose translation could be something like "dangerous when provoked".


----------



## lackadaisical

A better English idiomatic translation is "Beware, I'll slash you." I am of Piedmontese ancestry as well, but several generations removed.


----------



## london calling

That doesn't sound idiomatic to me, to be honest. It's more of a literal translation.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> I'll rip you to pieces!


This is the literal meaning.


----------

